# Nyctophobia 2012



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Hello, haunters! Long time, no talk.

If you're unfamiliar with Nyctophobia, check out the 2010 and 2011 threads. This 2012 thread won't have much for a while because we're running a very secretive, private event and we can't let much info out.

For now, I just wanted to share with you the quick and simple teaser for the event:





More coming soon!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn, I really wanted to go but we're running our haunt the same nights. Trailer looks great though and good luck this year!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I absolutely love your haunt you're making me wanna take a road trip to new york!

Also if you don't mind me asking, why were you not allowed to open to the public?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Cat_Bones said:


> Also if you don't mind me asking, why were you not allowed to open to the public?


The Town we were working with took way too long to get their permits together and we had no time to finish building before we'd be opening. We were ready to go and had even started building, but unfortunately we have to rely on people to do their jobs promptly and... well you get it haha.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Here's a cool photo from the beginning of this year's event:


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Another photo from the beginning of this year's event:


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Easily the coolest haunt to read about, and absolutely fantastic use of marketing last year.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

aquariumreef said:


> Easily the coolest haunt to read about, and absolutely fantastic use of marketing last year.


Thank you! We had a similar marketing plan for this year but since we ended up going with a different plan and pushing off this year's original plan til next year.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Forgot to post this; check out the early viral marketing we posted all the way back in April to set up this year's theme:






We had a different plan for the 2012 season back in April and it's been pushed off to next year, but this faux ad also applies to this year's event as it acts like a prequel to next year's.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I saw that this year's event was invite-only. I'll hang in there until next year! In the meantime I did Bayville haunted firehouse (your recommendation) and plan to hit the Bellport haunted playhouse too.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Eric, I heard all about your haunt from one of my actors who went last night. It sounds amazing! I really hope everything works out next year so you can open to the public again!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Spartan005 said:


> Eric, I heard all about your haunt from one of my actors who went last night. It sounds amazing! I really hope everything works out next year so you can open to the public again!


Glad they gave a good review to you, we're working on next year now so cross your fingers for us haha!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Fingers crossed. No more invite-only events!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Tonight was our last night for 2012 and it was a big success!










Unfortunately with the way it worked this year, I couldn't get much in terms of pictures and videos, but I have a few things to post in the next few days.


----------

